
The geeks just don't get IT - Telegraph - madmotive
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2007/09/25/scigeeks125.xml
======
Goladus
Heh, mildly funny. I liked this one:

 _They are strangers to the can-do society. Most employees now "get it" that
when asked to perform impossible tasks, the correct answer is: "Certainly,
consider it done." IT staff, by contrast, still believe the answer is to
explain X at length X why solving your problem is impossible and indeed
undesirable._

------
madmotive
Quite provocative. Let's hear your arguments against this.

~~~
andyn
I'll bite.

The author has had a series of bad computer support experiences and chosen to
vent by writing an article that attempts to re-enforce every nerd stereotype.
It's the same as accusing all managers of snorting coke and playing golf all
the time or secretaries who sit on the phone all day to their friends while
filing their nails.

If his work was due in and his computer wasn't working and support were
refusing to fix it, wouldn't you escalate the issue?

